# Trail Maintenance



## thewoodlands (Oct 28, 2012)

After stacking early this morning I moved about five loads of pine needles with leaves to an area that is down to the rocks(pic 6264).

All equipment did get moved out of the woods to a safe area.

Stay Safe
Zap


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 28, 2012)

That is making good use of them zap. Last July when the big storm moved through here I offered the State Highway Dept that they could dump some wood chips on our place. They were happy as it saved them lots of time and mileage. I plan on hauling the chips to the low wet areas.


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 28, 2012)

Backwoods Savage said:


> That is making good use of them zap. Last July when the big storm moved through here I offered the State Highway Dept that they could dump some wood chips on our place. They were happy as it saved them lots of time and mileage. I plan on hauling the chips to the low wet areas.


When it rains hard that area always loses dirt/gravel that gets washed down to the bottom, I'll have the whole thing done before the first snow fall.
zap


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 31, 2012)

After the rain we received it seems that the pine needles did the trick, this area usually gets washed out some after a hard rain.

zap


----------



## firewoodjunky (Oct 31, 2012)

Nice job Zap - happy to hear that it seems to be working. I may pick your brain on trail creation/maintenance in the near future


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 31, 2012)

firewoodjunky said:


> Nice job Zap - happy to hear that it seems to be working. I may pick your brain on trail creation/maintenance in the near future


All the trails except for a few were created by the original owner, I just keep them open but if I can help ask away.
zap


----------



## ScotO (Oct 31, 2012)

Lookin good zappy.  How did you guys fare through the storm?  We got slammed pretty good with sustained high winds, but not as bad as they did east of us.  I haven't been on much the past 24 hours, we've been cutting downed trees for customers.....all pine, and lots of it.  We gave it away to some people with OWB's.


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 31, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Lookin good zappy. How did you guys fare through the storm? We got slammed pretty good with sustained high winds, but not as bad as they did east of us. I haven't been on much the past 24 hours, we've been cutting downed trees for customers.....all pine, and lots of it. We gave it away to some people with OWB's.


We really had nothing, lucked out. My wife was telling me they needed people with chainsaws in PA, it must have been on the news or the net.

zap


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Nov 1, 2012)

zap said:


> All the trails except for a few were created by the original owner, I just keep them open but if I can help ask away.
> zap


 
Zap it has been my experience that it is almost as much work keeping them maintained than it is making them at the start. Besides, you make them once but you work on them yearly.


----------



## thewoodlands (Apr 24, 2013)

Did some raking of Pine Needles and some Straw, all of it went on the trail by the swamp, the frogs were singing tonight.


----------



## thewoodlands (Apr 27, 2013)

We had a section of the trail that was pretty rough, they had put some hemlock down in the low spot, (not much dirt covering them) so I dug them out then hauled five loads of pine needles to put oover top the holes.

The first two pics I took after raking some dirt back in.

Once we get a good rain (should pack it down) I'll haul another 3-4 loads which should do the trick.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Apr 27, 2013)

Zap, you just keep reminding me of all the trail work we have to do yet. But I think we'll wait for the water to go down a bit. Besides, there is still plenty of other things needing done first.


----------



## thewoodlands (Apr 27, 2013)

Backwoods Savage said:


> Zap, you just keep reminding me of all the trail work we have to do yet. But I think we'll wait for the water to go down a bit. Besides, there is still plenty of other things needing done first.


It's dry this way, looking at the weather it will only get drier. The area I was working gets a chit load of sun so the digging needed to get done before it gets to hot.

The Hemlock that I dug out of the trail was still good, about three inches in was punky.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Apr 27, 2013)

Sure not dry here zap. We had ordered a few fruit trees and strawberries. They finally came today. We did get the trees in (in the mud) but waiting on the berries. Just sort of heeled them in for now. Weird when you are on sand and stick a shovel in the ground and it comes up dripping wet. Can't even walk in one area we wanted to put one of the trees. Started over there and sunk to my ankles really fast. Was also fast getting out of there...


----------



## thewoodlands (Apr 27, 2013)

Backwoods Savage said:


> Sure not dry here zap. We had ordered a few fruit trees and strawberries. They finally came today. We did get the trees in (in the mud) but waiting on the berries. Just sort of heeled them in for now. Weird when you are on sand and stick a shovel in the ground and it comes up dripping wet. Can't even walk in one area we wanted to put one of the trees. Started over there and sunk to my ankles really fast. Was also fast getting out of there...


That's wet. That would've been a good pic!


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Apr 27, 2013)

Probably should have. Just have to remember to take the camera with me. Quite often I think about it.....after the job is done and I'm sitting and relaxing in the house.


----------



## thewoodlands (Apr 27, 2013)

Backwoods Savage said:


> Probably should have. Just have to remember to take the camera with me. Quite often I think about it.....after the job is done and I'm sitting and relaxing in the house.


Today was one of those days I wanted to work until the sun went down, on the west side of the hill it was t-shirt weather, on the east side of the hill it was a bit cooler. I think tomorrow I'll haul two more loads of pine needles to the same area I worked today then make my way back to the downed Cherry, I'll save the splitting and the stacking for work during the week.


----------



## BobUrban (Apr 28, 2013)

I use my splitter junk to fill some of the low spots in my trails.  I sure could use a lot more fill but at some point 50 or so years from now I think I will have it all covered


----------



## thewoodlands (Apr 28, 2013)

Before I went to where the Cherry was down I took another load to the same area I worked yesterday, not sure if I'll have time but I would like another 4-6 loads of pine needles in that same area before next weekend.


----------



## thewoodlands (May 3, 2013)

The last high wind we had brought down part of a White Pine, today I limbed it up then chipped up the branches for the trail going up to the bowl. The White Pine will be split soon.


----------



## bogydave (May 3, 2013)

Looking good

You need a manure spreader, sand spreader , fertilizer spreader modified for your use.
Drive down the trail & scatter an even layer of chips, leaves & needles.

Then a chipper to chip the limbs & junk wood into mulch.
Have even more stuff to spread out & fees the trees


----------



## thewoodlands (May 3, 2013)

bogydave said:


> Looking good
> 
> You need a manure spreader, sand spreader , fertilizer spreader modified for your use.
> Drive down the trail & scatter an even layer of chips, leaves & needles.
> ...


I used the DR Chipper with a 10 horse briggs & stratton. It started on the second pull after sitting all winter, the oil looked good but I plan on changing it this month.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jun 26, 2013)

I did some trail maintenance tonight, just two loads but it's making a big difference on the trail to the bowl.

This will be finished by the end of July or before, then it's a smaller trail up inside the bowl that will be worked on next.


----------



## WellSeasoned (Jun 26, 2013)

Looking good Zap. Wish I was closer because it looks like fun!


----------



## thewoodlands (Jun 26, 2013)

WellSeasoned said:


> Looking good Zap. Wish I was closer because it looks like fun!


We have extra rakes & chainsaws, get that arm better then skip over to pick up Overkill, we'll have some work for ya.


----------



## WellSeasoned (Jun 26, 2013)

zap said:


> We have extra rakes & chainsaws, get that arm better then skip over to pick up Overkill, we'll have some work for ya.



Ive been meaning to swing on over there anyway for some of  Scottys  pit food. I definitely forsee a plan coming together here :D


----------



## thewoodlands (Jun 27, 2013)

WellSeasoned said:


> Ive been meaning to swing on over there anyway for some of Scottys pit food. I definitely forsee a plan coming together here :D


 He's served up some nice meals, Pit Magic!


----------



## ScotO (Jun 27, 2013)

zap said:


> He's served up some nice meals, Pit Magic!





WellSeasoned said:


> Ive been meaning to swing on over there anyway for some of  Scottys  pit food. I definitely forsee a plan coming together here :D


The backyard eatery is always open here for you guys.......we'll definitely have to do a GTG sometime.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jun 27, 2013)

Just two loads of pine needles tonight that went on the trail. On my last load I was at the gate when I heard a voice coming ffrom the woods, a farmer in the area lost (got loose) a baby calf so we did a check on our property, we never found the calf.


----------



## WellSeasoned (Jun 27, 2013)

Your woods are so clean. How do you manage to not get any avasive bushes, thorns ect?


----------



## thewoodlands (Jun 27, 2013)

WellSeasoned said:


> Your woods are so clean. How do you manage to not get any avasive bushes, thorns ect?


If I keep raking up the pine needles it's just a matter of time.


----------



## Thistle (Jun 27, 2013)

Looks great as always zap.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jun 27, 2013)

Thistle said:


> Looks great as always zap.


Thanks Thistle. I do wish we found the calf, they just bought 3 at the auction.

We had to walk certain places because of blocked trails, found a nice size maple up top, after finding it I remembered the wife told me about it, pics will follow.


----------



## Locust Post (Jun 27, 2013)

The calf thing bring back some memories of my high school years working on a few farms. Chased a few calves in my time Zap.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jun 27, 2013)

Locust Post said:


> The calf thing bring back some memories of my high school years working on a few farms. Chased a few calves in my time Zap.


My Grandfather on my mothers side had two farms, some good memories from back then.

http://forecast.weather.gov/product...&format=CI&version=1&glossary=1&highlight=off

This just popped up when I was checking our weather, I hope the Brook can hold it.


----------



## Locust Post (Jun 27, 2013)

We had our share of weather Tuesday at one point it looked like a typhoon. Rain was blowing sideways....power was out for about 10 hours but the genny got us through it. We are planning a pool party for Saturday but may have to change that plan chance of thunderstorms showing right now. We have lots of food already so I guess we will eat good.


----------



## WellSeasoned (Jun 27, 2013)

Are you across from Burton Island SP? Or near the high peaks? I remember hiking down the high peaks of the white mountains last year during a storm, and everything flooded in minutes down low. 1 to 4 inches in your area could be nasty. How close are you to the brook?


----------



## thewoodlands (Jun 27, 2013)

Locust Post said:


> We had our share of weather Tuesday at one point it looked like a typhoon. Rain was blowing sideways....power was out for about 10 hours but the genny got us through it. We are planning a pool party for Saturday but may have to change that plan chance of thunderstorms showing right now. We have lots of food already so I guess we will eat good.


When I took the young man looking for his calf we checked the swamp area, with all the rain we received the damn thing is bone dry.

We're all set for food and the gas if we need the generator, the crazy thing is it's not even raining yet.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jun 28, 2013)

Locust Post said:


> The calf thing bring back some memories of my high school years working on a few farms. Chased a few calves in my time Zap.


We received a call from the farmer who lost the calf, they found the little guy last night. They received a call from a relative who spotted it, 2 a.m. in the morning.


----------



## WellSeasoned (Jun 28, 2013)

zap said:


> We received a call from the farmer who lost the calf, they found the little guy last night. They received a call from a relative who spotted it, 2 a.m. in the morning.



Thats good. Good thing it aint winter for the little guy


----------



## thewoodlands (Jun 28, 2013)

WellSeasoned said:


> Thats good. Good thing it aint winter for the little guy


That's for sure. I just saw the weather report on the tube, it looks like rain the rest of this week and the rest of next week.


----------



## Locust Post (Jun 28, 2013)

They have been predicting rain here the last 2 days and for the next week. They show 60-70 % but we just get some sporadic showers. Rain predicted for tomorrow but we are going ahead with the pool party. Some showers won't hurt as long as no lightning. I have the heater on and she is like bath water. If we get a thunderstorm we'll just eat like pigs and look out the window.


----------



## WellSeasoned (Jun 28, 2013)

zap said:


> That's for sure. I just saw the weather report on the tube, it looks like rain the rest of this week and the rest of next week.



Not so good for the 4th of July festivities.  Ill be back to the shack again pa/ny border (calicoon) for the holiday, and easy on the beers and my last good arm.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jun 28, 2013)

Locust Post said:


> They have been predicting rain here the last 2 days and for the next week. They show 60-70 % but we just get some sporadic showers. Rain predicted for tomorrow but we are going ahead with the pool party. Some showers won't hurt as long as no lightning. I have the heater on and she is like bath water. If we get a thunderstorm we'll just eat like pigs and look out the window.


It sounds like a good time, rain or not. That eating like pigs sounds good too, I've been dropping weight (12 pounds) by changing the way I eat, I could use a good steak but not until I drop a total of 16.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jun 28, 2013)

WellSeasoned said:


> Not so good for the 4th of July festivities. Ill be back to the shack again pa/ny border (calicoon) for the holiday, and easy on the beers and my last good arm.


Take it easy on that good arm, if you hurt that what will you wipe with!


----------



## WellSeasoned (Jun 28, 2013)

zap said:


> Take it easy on that good arm, if you hurt that what will you wipe with!



Don't the wedding vows cover that? :D


----------



## Locust Post (Jun 28, 2013)

zap said:


> It sounds like a good time, rain or not. That eating like pigs sounds good too, I've been dropping weight (12 pounds) by changing the way I eat, I could use a good steak but not until I drop a total of 16.


 
I could stand to drop a few. I have put on 3 or 4 since taking a summer break from the firewood.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jun 29, 2013)

Locust Post said:


> I could stand to drop a few. I have put on 3 or 4 since taking a summer break from the firewood.


I'm goal is 204, my high last winter was 224. For me, working in the woods never lost me any weight so a change in my eating habits has done it.

Once I get to 204 I just might drop the last 4 pounds.


----------



## Applesister (Jun 29, 2013)

You must use your trails alot as they stay so clean. I have wondered at the lack of underbrush in your pics as well. In the winter my woodlot is a completely different animal than in the peak of growing season. I have talked with DEC about what pops up after any cutting. Ive opted not to "log" out of fear of crowns everywhere covered in wild raspberry vines and dense thickets of wild rose bushes. 
Laying chips in the trails is something I learned from a private estate down on the Hudson River. Its below the Martin Van Buren estate in Chatham. A property maintained by some historical conservancy. The trails are open for horses and bicyclists and cross country skiers.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jun 29, 2013)

We're usually on the main trails every week, I think it was Sav who gave me the idea of the pine needles on the trails. We have our areas that are thick wild berry vines but I usually stay out of those areas until fall.

Sav did say after going through our property it is a thick woods so I'm sure the tree tops stop some of the grow.

We bought the DR 10 HP Chipper when I started limbing up the dead branches from the white pine when we first moved here, we also use those on the trails. The combo of chips with the pine needles work good, lots of pine needles.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jun 29, 2013)

I did another two loads which did get me to the top, the next loads will go on the bottom where it's flat.


----------



## Locust Post (Jun 29, 2013)

Looks like you are making some headway Zap. We managed to get the pool party in today....only a few sprinkles. A good time was had by all.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jun 30, 2013)

Locust Post said:


> Looks like you are making some headway Zap. We managed to get the pool party in today....only a few sprinkles. A good time was had by all.


I'm glad you were able to get it in, sounds like this week will be a hit or miss with the rain for some of us.

I'm happy with that area so it's time to start back up on the part of the trail I use to enter the woods, when it rains hard it runs down the trail pretty good soiI it's washing away the dirt, I figure 12-14 loads will do it.

Today I'll either be splitting or hauling pine needles, I'll make my mind up when I come back from the store.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 28, 2013)

The area I worked on today has really taken a hit (erosion) this year from all the heavy rain, I had started at the top last year but never finished. I took 5 or 6 loads of pine needles to this part of the trail before the thunder moved in.

I'm thinking another 12 loads will get me to the top, there should be about 5 inches of pine needles sitting over the gravel, after a couple of years the pine needles should break down to a fine dirt.


----------



## thewoodlands (Aug 10, 2013)

It looks like this weekend will be one of chipping & splitting. This Pine came down in the June storm, I started last night.

Most of these chips will go on the trail leading up top.

Pic 7749 was before I started,7750 is what's left.

The big mess is just west of this.


----------



## thewoodlands (Aug 10, 2013)

This is one off the many areas that need cleaning up around the house, I'll run the smaller branches through the chipper today.


----------



## thewoodlands (Aug 10, 2013)

I started chipping at 9:00 a.m., ended the day at around 6. I ended up chipping up 4 or 5 loads of smaller pine branches which went on the trail going up top.

When your going up that trail the right track was dug down six inches in spots, some from erosion but most from the rhino. I'll keep this up every so it will be less work. Part of the trail going up top was done by hauling the chips up in a pail.

Attached are some different pics from today, I even grabbed some branches from my neighbor who had two pine come down (I took care of those for him this past week) I still have a chit load of chipping left.


----------



## thewoodlands (Aug 10, 2013)

This was the last load of chips for the day, the chips are packing down after a few runs up it, but another couple of inches of pine needles over top the chips should do the trick.


----------



## WellSeasoned (Aug 11, 2013)

Looks good zap, awesome weather to do it. Good smells too I'm sure


----------



## thewoodlands (Aug 11, 2013)

WellSeasoned said:


> Looks good zap, awesome weather to do it. Good smells too I'm sure


Thanks WS, it's much better but still needs more work. Here are some pics from the work today, most of the pine I chipped today had zip for needles so I only did two loads before I called it a day.

I limbed up a couple of white pine (pic 7769) then did some chipping, I added the first load towards the top of the trail and the second load went at the base of the trail.

Next week were switching gears, I want to be milling some white pine that mother nature put down right in the trail, it's from the May storm.


----------



## WellSeasoned (Aug 11, 2013)

What will you use the boards for then?


----------



## thewoodlands (Aug 11, 2013)

WellSeasoned said:


> What will you use the boards for then?


I'm not sure yet, we might use them to make something to cover the small red oaks for the winter. I always plan things an never get them done, but a storage shed would be nice.

Just so many damn trees on this lot, when I think we have another spot for the shed there sits a big ole dead pine. Are main priority is getting the trails on the land I cut on nice & clean along with widen some in certain spots for the winter.


----------



## WellSeasoned (Aug 11, 2013)

The woodshed would be a nice addition, and I remember you did have some plans to build one. When the time is right, it will be built. Do you plow your trails in the winter ever?


----------



## thewoodlands (Aug 11, 2013)

WellSeasoned said:


> The woodshed would be a nice addition, and I remember you did have some plans to build one. When the time is right, it will be built. Do you plow your trails in the winter ever?


Just a few that go to the wood & the area we put it inside the house. I use the Moose Plow for plowing the top part of the driveway.


----------



## thewoodlands (Aug 31, 2013)

Pic 7836 is what was left from limbing up part of a pine tree from the May storm,  the smaller stuff I'll chip up for the trails, 7837 was loaded up with the same chit, I handled it the same way, 7838 will be a new trail to another downed pine (pic 7839, 7840 is all the smaller stuff I'll chip, 7841 is what's left of three loads of pine, 7842 is just a pic of what's left.

We had a chit load of pine left from some spring work that was in pic 7842 that we flamed up, we had rain the last two nights so it was a good time to burn.


----------



## WellSeasoned (Aug 31, 2013)

Looks like that pine will yield a good bit of splits. You defintely have your work cut out for you with those branches. I think this spring, or sooner I will lay chips on the trails. It will clean them up so much. How much rain you get? Did the brook fill up much?


----------



## thewoodlands (Aug 31, 2013)

WellSeasoned said:


> Looks like that pine will yield a good bit of splits. You defintely have your work cut out for you with those branches. I think this spring, or sooner I will lay chips on the trails. It will clean them up so much. How much rain you get? Did the brook fill up much?


I think most of the pine will be milled, some will go for splits. The brook could use a hard rain or better yet a steady rain for a couple of days.


----------



## thewoodlands (Sep 2, 2013)

I hauled another 6 loads of pine needles (2 down bottom, 4 on the topside) on the trail heading to the woods, another 10-12 loads should finish the job.


----------



## thewoodlands (Sep 2, 2013)

It looks like the weather is heading in the chit hole real fast, we should be in the warning zone pretty quick.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Sep 2, 2013)

thewoodlands said:


> It looks like the weather is heading in the chit hole real fast, we should be in the warning zone pretty quick.



Surprised to see that zap as we are to be in the 70's all week. Didn't quite get there today and it was sweet


----------



## thewoodlands (Sep 2, 2013)

Backwoods Savage said:


> Surprised to see that zap as we are to be in the 70's all week. Didn't quite get there today and it was sweet


 It was black out at 5:30 tonight, lots of rain, lightning and some heavy rains.

We never received the high winds but the watch remains in effect until 10 p.m.


----------



## WellSeasoned (Sep 2, 2013)

We had heavy rain on and off all day. 2 day rain totals 6"+. How are your trails during heavy rains? Im guessing there are areas that are prone to washout or mild erosion at the least. We are avid hikers, and have done hiking trail maintenance and have been successful with re-routing runoff. Im guessing the pine needles keep the weeds ect down and the trails nice. For the winter, I tie together 3 tires and drag them behind the quad to groom the few trails I have when it snows


----------



## thewoodlands (Sep 2, 2013)

WellSeasoned said:


> We had heavy rain on and off all day. 2 day rain totals 6"+. How are your trails during heavy rains? Im guessing there are areas that are prone to washout or mild erosion at the least. We are avid hikers, and have done hiking trail maintenance and have been successful with re-routing runoff. Im guessing the pine needles keep the weeds ect down and the trails nice. For the winter, I tie together 3 tires and drag them behind the quad to groom the few trails I have when it snows


 The three areas that are the worst for erosion from heavy rains are the area I worked today & the two trails that get me up top.

Most of the trails are good, the place drains off real well after heavy rains. We do have a few areas in the spring that will be real wet after the melt, if we have a hard winter. Stick in some heavy rain with that snow melt then we'll have two areas (one not used much) that the water will be deep.


----------



## WellSeasoned (Sep 2, 2013)

Sounds like a perfect opportunity to mill a bridge to me


----------



## thewoodlands (Sep 2, 2013)

WellSeasoned said:


> Sounds like a perfect opportunity to mill a bridge to me


If the weather is good I should be milling next weekend, maybe this week. We'll find out this week (I hope) if were covered by the county liability insurance for the multi use trail which would go through part of our property. We also will hear from our insurance company if it's ok.

If everything is ok then they will need to put in two gates to block access to the rest of our property, then after all that is down it's time to get the wood off the hills an stacked.


----------

